# A Hirek Hire



## Maligán (2008 Március 1)

www.nol.hu/cikk/483523/ gondolom sokaknak oromteli ez hir
sok-sok kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss
a canadaiaknak


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Március 1)

Hmmm... hiszem ha látom. Némileg aggasztó, hogy a nagykövetség nem erősítette meg a lapértesülést. De majd meglátjuk.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2008 Március 1)

Itt csupán a letelepülőknek nyújtandó támogatásról van szó, a vízummentességről semmi:
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/department/media/releases/2008/index.asp


----------



## Maligán (2008 Március 1)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Hmmm... hiszem ha látom. Némileg aggasztó, hogy a nagykövetség nem erősítette meg a lapértesülést. De majd meglátjuk.


ne legy mar ennyire negativ... adjal nemi eselyt neki hatha alapon:-D:-D


----------



## Neobee (2008 Március 1)

Persze hogy a Követség nem erősitette meg, mivel még nincs hivatalosan bejelentve!
Ezt ma Torontóban, Diane Finley fogja megtenni Magyar idő szerint 17:30 -kor!
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/department/media/advisories/2008/2008-02-29.asp


----------



## Neobee (2008 Március 1)

Most erősitette meg a hirt a Kossuth rádió...


----------



## Neobee (2008 Március 1)

Úgy látom ez a hir itt nem nem érdekel senkit.


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Március 1)

dehogynem, már hivatalos:

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/index.asp

főoldalon már kinnt van, a linkjük még hibás


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 1)

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/department/media/releases/2008/2008-03-01.asp


----------



## Neobee (2008 Március 1)

Már a listában sincs: http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/visas.asp

REMÉLEM MOSTMÁR MINDENKI BOLDOG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Március 1)

no akkor az első kérdés: mennyi ideig maradhatunk így Kanadában, mielőtt meg kellene hosszabbítani az időtartamot? 6 hónap?


----------



## Spanky (2008 Március 1)

3 honap


----------



## Jolán (2008 Március 1)

Pedroh! 3-hónapig kint tartózkodhatsz,de ha 6-hónapot akar valaki kint lenni akkor kell vízum.Hírekbe mondták


----------



## Pedroh (2008 Március 1)

köszike, akkor most elkezdem vizsgálgatni, hogy legyen, már nem igazán bírok várni


----------



## Megi (2008 Március 1)

*vizummentesseg*

Elkepesztoen jo hir. Vivaaaa 1st of March :-D:-D:-D:-D 

De azert azt erdekesnek tartom hogy a Nepszabadsag ujsagirojanak hogy lehetett tudomasa arrol hogy ma mit fognak bejelenteni. Ezt vki nekem megfejthetne


----------



## Neobee (2008 Március 1)

Jó volt az informátora


----------



## Neobee (2008 Március 1)

Jolán! Úgy érzem neked hatalmas kő esett le a szivedről most! 
Remélem már a jegyed intézed hétfőn....


----------



## Jolán (2008 Március 2)

Szia Neobee!Igen intézem remélem nem lesz gond.Megkaptad amit írtam neked 1-hónapja?Láthatom a két unokámat ez nagyon borzasztó volt igy,nem látni,fogni öket,ölelni,megpuszilni sokszor sírtam miattuk,de talán más lesz hogy találkozom velük.


----------



## Neobee (2008 Március 2)

Persze megkaptam...
Sok szerencsét! Másfél hónap múlva én is megyek...


----------

